# Grand Isle Rodeo



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

Any of you Texas boys heading this way next weekend for the rodeo?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I'm in.... be there on Wed. afternoon.


----------



## dbujnoch (Feb 10, 2005)

*Cat's Meow Wont be making it....*

We did enjoy our week stay at the Marina.........


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

Good deal. Wish I was going, but with no boat, its pretty tough. Oh well.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> I'm in.... be there on Wed. afternoon.


Y'all have a great trip, Scott. I wish I could have made the trip.

Chris


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*good luck*

Scott, Let us know how you do. If you get a chance while down here, post some pics and some results.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

and when you get there tell buggy and bozo hi from the iowa/texas boys.......


----------

